# Blind betta?



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

So I got this guy from petsmart today and I thought he was blind but the guy at the store said it might be a bacterial infection but I don't think so because the cover over his eye is the same as his scale color I think the scales grew over his eye


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

This is his " good " side for comparison it isn't that great either its small and kinda squinted


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's possible that it's a bacterial infection. but, then, it's also possible that he's just blind. it's hard to tell, really. how's he acting? sick at all?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

It does look like he could be blind in the eye or maybe have sight impairment. Especially compared to the other eye.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

blind bettas are a weakness of mine. ever since Theo. if he IS blind in that eye, you might wanna avoid too many sharp decor, and stick with silk plants so he doesn't accidentally poke himself.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got him into a hospital tank a few minutes ago...he seems fine but he hasnt eaten that could be due to stress or the fact that he cant see his food or any number of things he also hasnt reacted to the male next to him or the tank full of females on the other side of him ..or his own reflection. Im pretty sure i read somewhere that there scales can grow over there eyes and the only thing that makes me think its that is because his eyes is the EXACT color of his scales


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it might be a good idea to teach him to get food at a certain spot, and give him some kind of signal that it's feeding time. Theo knew to go to the one corner of his tank and poke about for his feeding ring whenever i'd scrape the lid of his tank off(it was a plastic divider, so it made a noise when i'd remove it)...


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

im hoping its just an infection and will go away on the plus side I did get a 10 dollar beautiful halfmoon for 2.99


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i hope it is, too. but, if it turns out to be actual blindness from scales, it'll just add to his charm. other than being more skittish than other bettas, and able to live in plain sight of another betta, Theo was just like a betta who could see. :3 no major difference.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I adopted him thinking he would be blind so im not to worried about it im sure he will eventually be able to find his food by smell im 98% sure he cant see out of that eye at all the petsmart employee ( the only one in the store that knows about fish ) said to try Primafix...have you used that at all?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i don't really use many medications, but i've heard that anything ending in 'fix' shouldn't be used with bettas. something in it can damage their labyrinth organ.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

think i'll ask in the sick betta thread


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I know I don't worry too much about my partially blind boy. I switched him to a slightly bigger and brighter pellet and he's thriving.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

his color is what caught my eye ive had two pure whites before but both died the next day  as soon as i picked up his cup he FLIPPED OUT so i looked closer and saw his eye...poor little guy he was sooo scared i just couldnt leave him....his name is Goldeneye btw..like 007 lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Is he a dragon? Sometimes their scales grow over their eyes.
I wouldnt use primafix, melefix or bettafix unless you cant find anything else. If you do use it, follow the instructions and do not OD on it. I would use a little less the recommended just to be safe. 

If its a bacterial infection - tetracycline may work...maybe. I know it treats bacterial infections as does maracyn and maracyn2 but thats where my knowledge ends.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't think its a dragon because its all one color


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Theo ate New Life Spectrum Grow, along with my others. the strong smell of the pellet helped him find it easier. :3


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I feed him some nls Betta formula today but he hasn't figured out that its food yet


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it took Theo a while. in fact, he had to see the pellets fall first, right in front of his face, then nommed out of instinct, i guess. then, he figured out it was food, but it was too late. :V it'd fallen into the rocks. so, i kept Theo's tank bare-bottom, so he can eat the pellets that fall.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if its a white/platinum betta issue, I have a platinum boy with partial cloudy eyes, he's had it since I got him. Does seem to impair his vision a little bit, but only when its food at the top. If the food sinks, he can see it. Otherwise it doesnt bug him, yours should be ok


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your input and support...unfortunately Goldeneye succumbed to his infection and I lost him earlier this evening  buddy you were not with me very long but your already missed


----------

